# Web page too big for screen...help please...



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone...Hope I am posting in the right place...When I am viewing my ebay 'active listings' the page is so big I have to scroll quite a long way to the right to see it all regardless of how many columns I choose to display. This only happens on this page all the other pages are fine and every other site I view is fine. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi There, I have tried every way I can think of but still no joy...still scrolling.... ha ha!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a common issue, usually caused by large graphics, or poor formatting of the page in question. Since much of eBay's content is automatically generated, that probably happens quite a lot there. We see that here at times when people post large graphics.


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

Viewing such a page in Opera, I just click "Fit-to-width," and everything becomes visible. I believe that Firefox also has a similar feature.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the graphic is larger than the screen, the only way to fit it is to auto-scale the graphic.


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their help. I have managed to get fixed by using a smaller font although it used to be fine previously when I used a larger font .... cheers Jo :up:


----------

